
Show HN: Immagine – image manipulation service for nature.com - rowanmanning
https://github.com/nature/immagine
======
eberfreitas
I use pilbox on production behind CloudFront and I like it very much. Couldn't
be happier with the results. I suggest you to take a look as well -
[http://agschwender.github.io/pilbox/](http://agschwender.github.io/pilbox/)

------
ivan_ah
related (though much more complicated and CMS-y):
[https://github.com/guardian/grid](https://github.com/guardian/grid)

------
diminish
Nice to see a ruby sinatra app for this service :)

------
Ralz
Thanks I was looking for something like this!

